# HH 36 - The Path of Heaven by Chris Wraight is available



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/path-of-heaven-ebook.html










The Khan returns! After the events of 'Scars', the White Scars Legion have chosen their loyalties. Now, after years of battle against the traitors, it's time to return to Terra and prepare for the inevitable invasion. But first, Jaghatai and his warriors must brave a gauntlet of enemies and the terrors of the warp...


*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a brand new chapter in the Horus Heresy and begins the march to Terra – though perhaps not in quite the way you'd expect.

*THE STORY*
For too long had the Vth Legion ranged out beyond the sight of the wider Imperium, remaining ignorant of the Warmaster’s rebellion and the war that inevitably followed. Only once their primarch, Jaghatai Khan, had satisfied himself that the path before them was just and true did the White Scars choose a side, taking the fight to the traitors on every front. But, four years later, the Legion’s unfettered spirit has been broken by relentless attritional warfare against the Death Guard and the Emperor’s Children – the Khan’s Stormseers must find a clear route to Terra if they are to take part in the final, apocalyptic battle.

----------------------

Looks absolutely promising! With how epic Scars was, I am looking forward to sinking into this one. 
A brand new HH novel for once, instead of an anthology.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

...and not by a shitty authour


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

MontytheMighty said:


> ...and not by a shitty authour


Sarcasm?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This looks fun. Most of what I've read by Wraight has been pretty good, and he certainly did well with Scars.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> Sarcasm?


No...Wraight is one of BL's best authours


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Pretty pleased with it. Starting out at a casual place and winding up all the way through the book to an absolutely explosive finale. Which draws in elements from all of his previous white scars stories and several other ones. This is definitely one of the better Heresy books and a worthy sequel to Scars.

But a certain guest of the white scars steals the show and I am quite curious to see whats going to happen to him in the future. 

Though ill say that theres intriguing new insights into a very special device and its doings. Which clearly seems to be a lead for the Master of Mankind novel to come.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it. Pretty pleased with it. Starting out at a casual place and winding up all the way through the book to an absolutely explosive finale. Which draws in elements from all of his previous white scars stories and several other ones. This is definitely one of the better Heresy books and a worthy sequel to Scars.
> 
> But a certain guest of the white scars steals the show and I am quite curious to see whats going to happen to him in the future.
> 
> Though ill say that theres intriguing new insights into a very special device and its doings. Which clearly seems to be a lead for the Master of Mankind novel to come.


Do u mind providing detailed spoilers?



I've only read the extract...but I've heard there are some major plot developments, deaths etc.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wont spoil it this early. Its a good book that really builds upon the previous releases.
But ill say this much, the endgame is approaching and the siege of terra is getting much closer.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Wont spoil it this early. Its a good book that really builds upon the previous releases.
> But ill say this much, the endgame is approaching and the siege of terra is getting much closer.


Would u mind spoiling me via PM :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Cant pm you, monty, your inbox is full.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks good, cover is awful though.


----------



## Hoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian (Oct 28, 2015)

Hope somebody uploads the dramatis personae asap.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

That I can do!


~ Dramatis Personae ~
The V Legion ‘White Scars’ 

Jaghatai Khan, The Khagan, the Warhawk, primarch of the V Legion 
Qin Xa, Master of the keshig guard 
Namahi, Qin Xa’s second 

Ganzorig Noyan-Khan, Lord commander 
Qin Fai Noyan-Khan, Lord commander 

Targutai Yesugei, Zadyin arga, 
Stormseer Naranbaatar 
Oskh 

Jubal Khan, The Lord of Summer Lightning 
Khulan Khan, Brotherhood of the Golden Path 
Ainbataar Khan, Brotherhood of the Night’s Star 
Algu Khan, Brotherhood of the Pennant Spear 

Shiban Khan, Known as ‘Tachseer’, Brotherhood of the Storm 
Jochi

Yiman 
Torghun Khan, Sagyar mazan kill-squad leader 
Sanyasa, Sagyar mazan 
Ahm, Sagyar mazan 
Gerg , Sagyar mazan 
Holian, Sagyar mazan 
Inchig, Sagyar mazan 
Ozad , Sagyar mazan 
Wai-long , Sagyar mazan 

Jaijan, Emchi Apothecary 

Taban, Sensorium master, Swordstorm 
Avelina Hjelvos, Master of Navigators, Swordstorm 

Tamaz, Sensorium master, Kaljian 

Idda, Master of the watch, Melak Karta 
Erya, Mistress of sub-warp navigation, Melak Karta 

The XV Legion ‘Thousand Sons’ 
Revuel Arvida, Errant sorcerer, and friend to the V Legion 

The III Legion ‘Emperor’s Children’
Eidolon, ‘The Soul-Severed’, Lord Commander Primus 
Von Kalda, Apothecary, equerry to Lord Commander Eidolon 
Azael Konenos, Legion consul and orchestrator 
Galian Erato, Vexillary 

Ravasch Cario, Prefector of the Palatine Blades 
Avanarola, Sub-prefector of the Palatine Blades 
Haiman 
Vorainn 
Urelias 
Raffel 

Harkian, Shipmaster of the Suzerain 

Eleanora Kulba, Shipmaster of the Terce Falion 
Fael Alobus, Deck-officer, Terce Falion 
Cavelli, Navigator, Terce Falion 

The XIV Legion ‘Death Guard’ 
Mortarion, The Death Lord, primarch of the XIV Legion 

Gremus Kalgaro, Marshal, siegemaster 

Ulfar, Shipmaster of the Endurance 
Lagaahn, Gunnery master, Endurance 
Trangh, Master of the watch, Endurance 

Imperial personae 
Ilya Ravallion, General, Departmento Munitorum 

Pieter Helian Achelieux, Novator, Navis Nobilite 
Veil, Magister 

Khalid Hassan, Chosen of Malcador 

Non-Imperial personae 
Manushya-Rakshsasi

----------------------------
A single unmentioned person makes an important cameo appearance.


Horus Lupercal.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Cant pm you, monty, your inbox is full.


Aargh...sorry about that mate, my bad. I deleted some old messages. Could u pls try now?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

There you go.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sadly the double hit of the Eisenhorn and Night Lords trilogies has cleared my book fund out. Might be a while till this one gets read


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Woah, they are really putting out a lot of HH novels this year. They even silently released the Tales of Heresy and Nemesis hardbacks.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ooohhh boy, some Emperor's Children! Last I saw of them they were a bunch of incompetent gaggling idiots barely able to formulate or stick to a battle plan in Angel Exterminatus. Is this still the case?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

These EC is a lot nastier! Eidolon commands them.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh boy...any chance you can elaborate on how (either in Spoiler tab or PM)? I'm wondering if this could be what finally tips me into traitor Emperor's Children...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The EC is getting really grotesque with their voice surgeries, and Eidolon have the most telling example of its power. They need no mutations as they are inflicting it on themselves.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Where can I get the e-book?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2326018&postcount=1


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, for those whom cant wait. I found these more indepth spoilers on B&C.



http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/321010-path-of-heaven-discussion/?p=4374480

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/321010-path-of-heaven-discussion/?p=4374661


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm really hyped for this book and I won't be spoiling myself for a change so this is the last time I visit this thread until I've read it. I was wondering what it meant by their encounter with the EC as they did not appear in _Scars_. However it seems like they feature in this post-_Angel Exterminatus_. Fun to see Eidolon again after his decapitation (despite it was a dick-move to bring him back) also some more new character and their interaction against the White Scars.

Also I see a connection with _The Sigillite_-audio drama even though that is some of his lesser good work.

*Edit*: Also if you want to post spoilers, just use the spoiler-tags here which will hide the text unless you click the button.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Just finished. A top 5 HH novel IMO


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Just finished the ebook.

Definitely one of the best HH books in recent memory for me. I can't rank all 36 since I haven't read the earlier ones in years. Looking at just book 20 (Primarchs) and up...I would say only Betrayer and Scars would be comparable in quality, in my humble opinion.

There are quite a few plot lines at the beginning but they converge nicely near the middle of the book.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

A little sad that Jubal, Lord of Summer Lightning, the Swift Death That Comes with Laughter 

is now simply "Master of the Hunt"


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well its certainly a tradition that have been kept in the white scars since the horus heresy. 



Korsarro khan being the current master of the hunt.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

This was a good book. There was a heck of a lot going on, but it was all resolved satisfactorily. A small bit of course-correction for some things as well. Maybe one slightly superfluous plot element, but it did give some screen time that some people will probably appreciate. I think fans of most of the legions represented will be happy enough with what goes on. 
I need more of my man 

Arvida
, stat.

I skimmed a lot of the generic fighting tbh, sometimes the scale of legion combats can be a bit wearing; yeah, you have to show loads of guys and things fighting and blowing up because of the setting, but I personally find that slightly tedious with a new book when you just want to get to the character moments in those battles. Sure I will appreciate it on re-reads. And there are cool bits in the fighting, it's not bolter-slog, I should hasten to add.

But it's a character and plot-movement book. Central to the wider story, this.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well its certainly a tradition that have been kept in the white scars since the horus heresy.
> 
> 
> 
> Korsarro khan being the current master of the hunt.


Yeah...and another guy called Jubal is the current Chapter Master


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Space marines loves taking the names of ancient heroes in their chapter, no real suprise.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Mob said:


> This was a good book. There was a heck of a lot going on, but it was all resolved satisfactorily. A small bit of course-correction for some things as well. Maybe one slightly superfluous plot element, but it did give some screen time that some people will probably appreciate. I think fans of most of the legions represented will be happy enough with what goes on.
> I need more of my man
> 
> Arvida
> ...



The action, fleet movements etc. are dense in this one

Not gratuitous but potentially confusing at times. I prefer character moments


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> The action, fleet movements etc. are dense in this one
> 
> Not gratuitous but potentially confusing at times. I prefer character moments


They are great indeed


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't agree that the Khan's fight against...



the greater daemon, in which he ripped out it's fucking heart! 


...is totally badass...well, you're just *WRONG*.

I have always enjoyed reading about most of the Primarchs, but after reading this novel, the Khan has taken first prize in being awesome.





MontytheMighty said:


> Scars is one of the best legion-building HH novels...perhaps not one of the best character-building novels. *I think Yesugai has a lot of room for further development.*





> That said, *I think Qin Xa definitely deserves some more development.* He's mentioned as the #1 fighter of his legion (even though Jubal seems to be more well-known outside his legion). We didn't get to see his personality in Scars


This is part of a conversation we had in another thread. Well...need I say more? :-(


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought it was a great read and worthy sequel to _Scars_. My only problem is that not many of the characters get a lot of room to be fleshed out, like for instance the master of Keshig is killed in the first scene he appears in and he was a big character in the previous story. Overall a lot seems to have happened between those novels were several characters are killed off off-screen as well. Bringing back Mortarion was both good and bad, as it felt like a repeat of the previous novel up until the moment when the Khan chooses not to fight him, which I felt was nice departuere. Mortarion was fleshed out more though, particularly in his scene with another certain Primarch. His motivations and driving force was spelled out unlike before. 

The characters which stole the show was definitely the EC-characters. I listened to _Soul, Severed_ not long after finishing the novel and I felt it was a shame that Chris Wraight didn't get to write a novella following that of _The Path of Heaven_ where there is fighting of who is to control the Legion following that of Fulgrims ascension. It would have been much better than a short audio drama. 

But now the Scars are on Terra as they should be, so the novel served it's purpose. Now we only await the BA and we're ready for the Siege.


----------

